# Effect of solitude on the HT experience



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Even assuming one has the very best gear, enjoyment of home Theater can vary depending on the atmosphere created by some friends.

As far as I am concerned, it is unfortunate I watch 90% or more of my stuff alone.The wife most of the time will watch her series and stuff in the other room. Sometimes she visits me in my room and it gets more fun. The nature of what I am watching spontaneously changes for ex. I have to switch from UFC to say Ice Age, or Batman Begins :bigsmile:

My ecstasy will be when demonstrating my HT to friends or relatives:devil: Most of the time they're not used to dynamic range, authoritative bass, large picture and stunning PQ. They quickly turn into this: :raped:. Then they want to understand how I have gathered my equipments which are not readily available in Egypt. Strange is they always believe my front stage is made of wood instead of cloth until they touch it. 
Bewilderment is achieved once they know the amount of DIY that has been performed, and I, becoming subsequently a king, enjoy my hard achievement over these years when they do this :hail:

Let's get a bit serious....I wish I were watching all my movies with friends, movies become brand new (even to me) especially when it is the first time they see it.

Don't get me wrong, I get pleasure from staying alone in my room and I sometimes wish nobody disturbs, when there is a new movie, or I need to enjoy every detail in picture and sound, or think of an upgrade :whistling:...or simply want to get beleaguered once again by some 125 db bass or deafening fighters....
Let us know how you like watching your movies


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Blaser said:


> As far as I am concerned, it is unfortunate I watch 90% or more of my stuff alone.


Ahmed, I'm in the same boat as you..I watch most of my movies alone..not having a wife..and that's how I prefer it most of the time..


> My ecstasy will be when demonstrating my HT to friends or relatives.. Most of the time they're not used to dynamic range, authoritative bass, large picture and stunning PQ.


I feel the same way..I love the look on friends and family faces after they felt the general dynamic sound of the movie, only then to be confronted by an explosion in the movie, that is right in their face and literally shakes them in their seats, plus all the expletives that go with their surprise..:bigsmile:



> Bewilderment is achieved once they know the amount of DIY that has been performed, and I, becoming subsequently a king, enjoy my hard achievement over these years when they do this :hail:


This for me is the greatest reward of all..To be acknowledged for the time and effort that I've put into making the theatre myself..and being praised for the end result..:clap:

Even when my young grand daughters come to visit..Do you think they want to watch Ice Age on the TV screen!!?..Oh no, they want to watch it on grandpa's big screen, with the sound turned right up!!!..I love it..:bigsmile:

In fact I had an old friend who visited me recently, who I haven't seen in many years..
He is developing a large luxury apartment complex in one of our Industrial towns and after his experience in my theatre..he's asked me to design and setup a mini DLP theatre for the people in the complex!!..:unbelievable:
That to me was the greatest compliment I could ever receive for my endeavors..


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Do it and get some money! :R


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

My reward for doing that work for him is that he will give me a new 1080p projector and Blu-ray player, plus my consultation and design fees, plus expenses...can't ask more than that!!.:bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

LOL

Yes, since you like staying alone, pls ask him to buy me a flight ticket to watch your new gear with you! :bigsmile:


----------



## Ayreonaut (Apr 26, 2006)

I like to watch movies with one other person. 

With the wife for stuff she enjoys, with a friend for stuff she doesn't.

I'd rather be with someone, but I don't want people having a conversation during the movie!


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

I watch movies with my wife. We both like the same types of movies, and we both love the 5.1 experience. After building a pair of Atlas 15 subs, it was her who suggested " maybe a pair of bigger ones would be better". I love this woman!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I watch all my movies with at the very least my wife. we enjoy a far bit of the same type of movie. After I received my PB13 Ultra the first movie we watched was The Waterhorse for one of our daughters birthday with 20 other people and she was literally blown away by the sound quality. She even had a smile on her face as the bass shook the couch we were on.
We spend at least two evenings a week watching a movie with friends or family.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I mostly watch movies alone as my wife hates the effect of the sub :scratch:. If we watch something together, the volume is down to very moderate levels and it's definitely easy watching (no action movie or violence of any kind). Watching with friends is enjoyable with the right friends but again not usually a fast paced movie which is why I like watching alone.

Bob


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

It's still early but I expected to see more of the third reply to be honest...


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Blaser said:


> LOL
> 
> Yes, since you like staying alone, pls ask him to buy me a flight ticket to watch your new gear with you! :bigsmile:


LOL...He is a very generous person and quite wealthy, but I don't think he would extend his generosity that far..:bigsmile:
Should you ever find the money to come here, you'd be most welcome, if you don't mind country living..:T


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you for the warm welcome!

That's my dream to meet the Shacksters. And I am pretty sure this will happen some day 

PS: Prof, you're unlucky! I love country living :rofl:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Mike P. said:


> I watch movies with my wife. We both like the same types of movies, and we both love the 5.1 experience. After building a pair of Atlas 15 subs, it was her who suggested " maybe a pair of bigger ones would be better". I love this woman!


You have a winner there Mike..:T..You're a lucky man..
I bet there are a lot of guys here who wished they had the same situation..


----------



## Tristanc1 (Jul 5, 2006)

For me it depends on the genre of film. I like watching Horrors(safety in numbers), dramas, and comedies with other folks, but in my experience it's tough to find people that like sci-fi and creature movies as much as I do so I tend to watch those alone even if someone wants to watch with me I put the foot down and generally refuse I just enjoy them more. That way I can geek out without the threat of being stuffed in a locker or having my lunch monies stolen:hide:


----------



## Danothemano (Jul 5, 2008)

I try to get the rest of the family to watch movies, but they don't really seem interested.

And, ****, I just realized how old this thread is.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

At home... definitely alone. Then nobody complains about the volume or taps away on their laptop while I'm trying to enjoy the show.

As for a giant blockbuster... you can't beat having lots of people to enjoy the show:bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I always try to follow the rating of the movie ... so, if is PG or G we can watch it together; but most of the time I like to watch everything else by myself :bigsmile: ... nobody complaints about the volume, scenes, bad language (I really don't like a lot of that, but every movie has some), no talking, no screams, etc. :bigsmile: ... I can be there for hours and never get bored :yes:

The only time I wish to have somebody there is when watching horror movies :whistling: ... I remember the first time I watched "The Messengers", I was alone and like always all lights off ... during the scene when they go to the basement and I heard all the effects surrounding me ... I felt a little :scared: ... so I turned on the rope light to avoid being in the dark :hide: :bigsmile: ...


----------



## DougMac (Jan 24, 2008)

tonyvdb said:


> I watch all my movies with at the very least my wife. we enjoy a far bit of the same type of movie. After I received my PB13 Ultra the first movie we watched was The Waterhorse for one of our daughters birthday with 20 other people and she was literally blown away by the sound quality. She even had a smile on her face as the bass shook the couch we were on.
> We spend at least two evenings a week watching a movie with friends or family.


Our grandsons are coming over tomorrow night and Waterhorse is the main feature! We just finished the HT and this will be only the second time we've had guests over for a movie.

We plan to have many friends over and I can't wait to show off the system. I do share my wife Deb's concerns: movie choices can be personal and she worries about what movies to show to friends. As proud as we are of our HT, especially since we did 95% of the work ourselves, we don't want to come across as braggards.

Doug


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

DougMac said:


> ... movie choices can be personal and she worries about what movies to show to friends. ... we don't want to come across as braggards.
> 
> Doug


You can ask your friends to bring the movie .. or ask them to pick one from your collection (that can put you as braggart too :huh


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

salvasol said:


> I always try to follow the rating of the movie ... so, if is PG or G we can watch it together; but most of the time I like to watch everything else by myself :bigsmile: ... nobody complaints about the volume, scenes, bad language (I really don't like a lot of that, but every movie has some), no talking, no screams, etc. :bigsmile: ... I can be there for hours and never get bored :yes:
> 
> The only time I wish to have somebody there is when watching horror movies :whistling: ... I remember the first time I watched "The Messengers", I was alone and like always all lights off ... during the scene when they go to the basement and I heard all the effects surrounding me ... I felt a little :scared: ... so I turned on the rope light to avoid being in the dark :hide: :bigsmile: ...


The only movie I can't watch alone is the exorcism of Emilie Rose:scared:. Unfortunately I love this movie and therefore I'm always looking for someone to impress :R


----------

